
Volvo CEO: Fully Autonomous Cars Are Worth $10,000 Extra - justin66
http://blog.caranddriver.com/volvo-ceo-fully-autonomous-cars-are-worth-10000-extra/
======
sand500
>But Volvo, which last year became the first car company to proclaim it will
accept liability for crashes that occur because of flaws in its autonomous
technology,

>allowing motorists to enable self-driving with a switch. When it’s activated,
the car would operate in fully automated fashion, never asking drivers to
remain on guard.

I could go for a "self driving is on, not my fault" model.

If insurance rates are lower for a car with self driving features, then that
10k extra doesn't seem as bad.

I imagine the actual hardware doesn't cost too much so in the long term should
be able to be standard in all vehicles.

